# اود الحصول على معلومات في الأمن والسلامة في المستشفيات



## نشمي النشمي (30 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو من الأخوة الكرام مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات كافية ووافية في مجال ادارة الأمن والسلامة في المستشفيات سواء كان تنظيميا او معلوماتيا واذا كان هناك كتب او مواقع تخدم في هذا المجال

ولكم خالص دعائي بالتوفيق 

اخوكم نشمي النشمي


----------



## علي الحميد (31 أغسطس 2008)

أخوي نشمي هل تعمل في مستشفى أم أن الأمر زيادة اطلاع أو بحث ..

جوابك على السؤال يحدد ماهي المعلومة التي تريد...


----------



## hamany 1950 (21 أبريل 2009)

اعمل مدير أمن بالمستشفي


----------



## mohamed lashin (22 أبريل 2009)

فى إنتظار المعلومات-------------


----------



## محمود البشير (30 أبريل 2009)

الموقع فية كل شئ النادي الليبي للمخلفات الطبية 

http://www.libyanmedicalwaste.com/about_the_club.htmي


----------

